# Let's Start a QuaranTUNE Playlist...



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2020)

I'll start with:
All by myself...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 21, 2020)

I found this... the country coronavirus playlist...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Buckeye (Mar 21, 2020)

Well, since we have nothing else to do...

Double Shot of My Baby's Love


----------



## Wren (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## toffee (Mar 21, 2020)

bobby Vinton==== Mr Lonely …......…........


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Bee (Mar 21, 2020)

Because my youngest son and family live in Belgium I follow the Flanders news everyday, a couple of days ago they posted the following......

https://www.vrt.be/vrtnws/en/2020/0...-alone-played-simultaneously-on-164-european/


----------



## oldman (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Mar 21, 2020)

There are some great songs on here that bring back some great memories.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2020)

Another vote for In My Room!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Marlene (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Marlene (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2020)

*Al Green — Tired of Being Alone*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


One of my all time favorites! Gonna play it for the fam today, hahha.....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2020)

Nobody will ever sing this song again as good as Kurt Cobain & Pearl Jam:


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2020)

Alan Jackson---Last of the real Country singers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2020)

LOL!


----------



## Pam (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Nate007 (Mar 22, 2020)

April Wine - Lady Run, Lady Hide


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 22, 2020)

Neil Diamond did this "Hands Washing Hands"


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 24, 2020)

Great minds think alike...I was thinking about doing this. I *LOVE* this live version:


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2020)

*The 1919 Influenza Blues by Essie Jenkins*


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Marlene (Mar 26, 2020)

good advice. . . .


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

Remember, we're all in this together ..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


>


I got the chills and was teary eyed while watching this. I just *love* talented young people! Awesome social distancing presentation.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2020)

When there's too many people to get out in the daytime....


----------



## Bee (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

I guess these guys are all on quarantine so I thought it would be good to share here:


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)

Different version of OneEyedDiva's song...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 1, 2020)

h


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

Lukas Nelson, his brother,  and his dad Willie Nelson....created this song about the Coronavirus  last week  for this very thread.. called Turn off the news  ( Quarantune)


Willie bless his wonderful heart is looking a little breathless....


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

U.S Navy Band


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## oldman (May 1, 2020)




----------



## oldman (May 1, 2020)




----------



## oldman (May 1, 2020)




----------



## oldman (May 1, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2020)

Was just telling my husband it's nice that I haven't had a hair cut since the beginning of March, and now it's a little longer.  I do trim my bangs every now and then though.  Anyhoo, reminded me of this song.


----------



## Pam (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 23, 2020)




----------

